# Kayak fish finder help



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

hello, This is my First fishing kayak and i'm about to buy my first fish finder and i really don't know anything about them im not going to spends over 100 bucks on it and i found three diffrent models all in the range that i wanted to spend but i really don't know what to be looking for as far as diffrences othen then i need it to be water proof lol. but im post the links to the three i've been looking at and looking for some imput on what is the best bang for the buck. thanks for everyones advice.


piranamax 170
http://store.humminbird.com/products/307381/PiranhaMAX_170

lowrance x-4 pro
http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/Compact-Sonar-Fishfinders/X-4/Specifications/

garmin echo 150
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=149&pID=85269


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

ive seen a bunch with the piranamax 170 and lowrance x-4 both are very good . for starting fish finders for a yak...i just got a garmin 90 for 50 bucks for my 1st .


----------

